# Over seeding orchard grass in spring seeded alfalfa



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We planted alfalfa this spring and did not get the stand we would like due to the dry weather. Not bad enough to take out but not thick enough to keep weeds out. Yesterday we broadcasted with fertilizer and 10 lbs orchard grass. Getting some nice rain today. Debating on cultipacking next day or so, any advice.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bob M said:


> We planted alfalfa this spring and did not get the stand we would like due to the dry weather. Not bad enough to take out but not thick enough to keep weeds out. Yesterday we broadcasted with fertilizer and 10 lbs orchard grass. Getting some nice rain today. Debating on cultipacking next day or so, any advice.


Bob, I have never done it, but I have seen several members on this site that are knowledgable about alfalfa say that you can come back in the fall from spring planted alfalfa and add to the existing stand of alfalfa without to much fear of the autotoxicity effect. I, also, would cultipack the orchard grass to ensure good seed to soil contact like you suggested....especially after this good rain.









Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Bob M*,*

*Your location is important if you want a correct answer.It would be to late here probably to reseed this fall.*

*LOCATION please!*


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I am sure you know that the ground has to be dry enough to run the cultipacker and you have to pick that time carefully so that you get good seed to soil contact without balling up a bunch of soil and seed on your packer wheels. Mike


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I live in North East Md. about 1 mile from Pa. line and about 10 miles from Del line.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If the rain you get Bob is anything like the one we received it was slow and gentle even though we received well over 4 inches in 24 hours.....kind of like what Mike 120 said in another thread that his ground just sucked it up with very little puddling. Top of my ground will dry very quickly with a beautiful day of sunshine forcasted for tomorrow. A quenching rain that was much needed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Prob got about 1.5" rain yesterday. Some gentle early then some hard rain for about 15 minutes. Took cultipaker out tonight and did about 8 ac, not sure I will do any more. Looked like in might be rough on the alfalfa crowns. I could not see ant orchard grass on top of the un packed ground. Hoping maybe this was a prefect rain event to seed my orchard grass. Time will tell.


----------

